
A bomb just dropped in endpoint security - cellover
http://blog.eckelberry.com/a-bomb-just-dropped-in-endpoint-security-and-im-not-sure-anyone-noticed/
======
tokenizerrr
Same story as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11658312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11658312)

------
ams6110
Shouldn't need javascript to read a blog post.

